# Magpie verse



## gail1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone remember how that verse about magpies goes i know it starts 
One for sorrow
Two for joy
Reason I ask is have been watching a group of magpies on the roof of the flat over the road. I do know that in Norfolk its tradition that if you see only one magpie you turn around and spite to avoid the bad luck that seeing one magpie is supposed to bring you.
gail


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2011)

one for sorrow 
two for joy
three for a girl 
four for a boy
five for silver
six for gold
seven for a story/secret never to be told

everytime I see one I salute have my son doing it now as well lol


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 23, 2011)

gail1 said:


> I do know that in Norfolk its tradition that if you see only one magpie you turn around and spite to avoid the bad luck that seeing one magpie is supposed to bring you.
> gail



..... and if you see it again you can count it twice?


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 23, 2011)

One for sorrow
Two for joy
Three for a girl
Four for a boy
Five for silver
Six for gold
Seven for a secret, never to be told
Eight for a wish
Nine for a kiss
Ten for a bird you must not miss


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmmm...Jenny Hanley


----------

